# Yellow skin?



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

My hedgehog has always suffered with serve dry skin nothing has seemed to of helped cure it. However I have recently noticed in the area 'Mohawk' area (the bit on the head where the quills part slightly) he has giant yellow flakes stuck to the skin - it looks like dry skin yet it is yellow?! What could this be?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Do you use oils in the bath or directly on the skin?

I know flax tends to give a yellowish tinge.


----------



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

No I haven't used any oils on him for a long time


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Is he urinating normally?
Also, are just the flakes yellow, or the skin in general?


----------



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes he seems to be. The flakes but it is on the skin and aren't easy to remove. I think I'm going to take him to the vet for a skin scrape


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

maybe a fungal thing? Good luck at the vet!


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

My hedgehog had yellow rings of dead skin at the base of her quills when she had mites. I think certain species of mites cause this. Revolution cleared it up. Did you find out what was going on with yours?
Susan H.


----------



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi guys,

So i took Rory to the vet today and because hes very difficult to examine and as this is a reoccurring thing my vet has suggested gassing him and investigating his skin further via that route. Im unsure about this as i know the risks of gassing small animals. What are your opinions on this?


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I would ask Nancy's opinion on this.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Have you ever treated him for mites? If so, how long ago and what type of bedding do you use. Also, if so, did you do it once or 3 treatments 3 weeks apart? Is he scratching? 

Looking at the pictures, some of the crustys look consistent with mites, but the yellow stuff in the center of his mohawk is odd looking. 

Gassing always carries a risk, but I've had many gassed and all have come through it fine. 

If he has mites, he will be scratching. If he'es not scratching, it's probably something other than mites. If he is quilled and balled up, the vet still should be able to get some skin scraps, but if not, a quick gassing would be a probably be a good idea.


----------



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

Nancy said:


> Have you ever treated him for mites? If so, how long ago and what type of bedding do you use. Also, if so, did you do it once or 3 treatments 3 weeks apart? Is he scratching?
> 
> Looking at the pictures, some of the crustys look consistent with mites, but the yellow stuff in the center of his mohawk is odd looking.
> 
> ...


Hi Nancy,

I have treated him once and this was over 6 months ago when i found mites on him. I dont give Rory bedding as he sleeps inside a snuggle blanket which is inside a wooden house. I see him scratching but very rarely. 
The problem with Rory is when he balls up he tends to jump which spikes the vet quite badly! He isnt the easiest of hogs!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Usually with an active mite infestation it takes 3 doses of revolution , each 3 weeks apart to get rid of them. If he had mites enough to make his skin that bad looking as well as the crusties around that quills, he should be scratching. I'd still probably do a round of 3 doses with him, just to completely rule out mites.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd get rid of the wooden house as well. If he has or had mites, they can harbor inside the wood. They also are impossible to clean once poop/pee get on them.


----------



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for your help. I agree I'd rather give that a try than risk his life first by putting him under.


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

Emma,
I have got to say that putting him under is not risking his life. I have had 2 hedgehogs and both of them were gassed and it had no ill effects whatsoever. When my new hedgehog Daisy went to the vet for her first annual exam she gassed her and it really was no big deal. It allowed the vet to thoroughly examine her, feel for lumps and bumps (such as tumors) and also she was able to look at Daisy's skin under a microscope, and even clip her nails while she was at it! I would not lie to you and tell you it was not a big deal if it was. I think you are really worrying too much about the gas imo. Not that your concerns aren't relevant, it is just that I would dare to say almost everyone who has had a hedgehog has probably had him/her gassed at some point.
I hope the skin clears up, but if the mite treatment does not work please do not avoid going back to the vet because of this issue. If it makes you feel better to go to an experienced exotics vet then do so.
-Susan H.


----------

